# "Unsubscribe from polls" feature



## Bub99 (Dec 27, 2004)

Wouldn't it be nice...

In fact, just disable polls altogether. Just a thought...


----------



## Graftonsax (Jan 20, 2008)

We should vote, 

I KNOW I'll make a.....


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Don't you EVEN think about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

How 'bout keep the polls but make it so no one auto-subscribes to them.

OR

Keep the subscription to the actual posts but don't get emails every time somebody votes.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

No polls?!

That's so.........non election year for sure....


----------

